# Personality types of random people... It'll be fun, I swear



## Kadence (Apr 6, 2011)

So... there's a few random people that I want to know more about, whether fictional characters or celebrities. I'll show you what I think they are and I want some input please! Here's a few of them.

Charlie McDonnell (charlieissocoollike) - INFP or INTP

Julian Smith (juliansmithtv) - ESTP?

Jesse Eisenberg - ESTP or ENTP

Huckleberry Finn - ESTP

Ewan McGregor - INFP or INFJ

Jay Leno - Quite unsure... but I do wonder.

Romeo - ??

Juliet - ??

Shakespeare - INFJ?

Eric from Phantom of the Opera - ??

Jeremy Renner - ENXP

Ben Afflec - ENFJ

James McAvoy - ESFP?

Anyway, please give me your input! I'll probably keep posting some more if I think of some.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

(edit: wrong thread sorry)


----------



## PhoebeJaspe (Apr 17, 2011)

Romeo - INFJ???

Juliet - INFP???

I'm not sure. But what do you reckon William B Yeats the poet is? And Maud Gonne?

Recently, I'm curious about their relationship... I'm sure Yeats is an INFP but what about the political woman (Maud Gonne) who rejected his marriage proposal 5 times? 
She probably is an ENTJ? What a cruel-hearted person. D: I'd marry Yeats though, poor him. <3


----------



## Dupree (Feb 21, 2010)

Jesse Eisenberg is an INTP.


----------

